# Pup-eez Dog Training in Toronto - Dunbar Method



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

We're thinking of enrolling Finley in puppy training classes and Joy Oja of Pup-Eez Dog Training came highly recommended by our vet (she doesn't know her directly but many of her patients have spoken highly of the programs). I took a look at her website (Pup-Eez Dog Training Home) and it seems she uses the Dunbar method of training.

Any opinions on the Dunbar method or even her training courses (if you've had direct experiences with Joy)? Price-wise, is that fairly standard for a 6 week training course?

I've just started to look into different puppy programs so any feedback would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Jenne.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are pretty safe with anyone who understands and follows Dr Dunbar's methods - although as the owner of toy dogs I am wary of letting pups play without careful preparation and control, as can happen with some classes that claim to follow his thinking. I would ask about how possible bullying or over exuberant play is managed, and take it from there.


----------

